# Big Boy Toys from IE!



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Planning on revving the living daylights out of your motor, or just looking to make absolutely certain you never loose a motor to a failed rod bolt? IE has the goodies to make it happen for you in stock and ready to go. 
That's right, *we are now offering ARP Custom Age 625+ Rod bolts as an upgrade on any set of our connecting rods.* Yes, we know they are expensive, but we are offering them at the best price you will find anywhere, guaranteed. 


That's all for now folks :


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Big Boy Toys from IE! ([email protected])*

Toss some my way. thx.
And someone has adobe Illustrator eh?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Big Boy Toys from IE! (haenszel)*

What size diameter are these rod bolts? 3/8" or something else?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

That depends on application. Most of our stuff takes 3/8", the VR and S4 rods take 5/16". We may be doing the 3/8" 6 cyl rods, we do get some requests for them from time to time.


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

how much rpm can they take?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The Green)*

What makes these so much better then the ARP 2000 rod bolts?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

They are 260ksi tensile strength instead of 220ksi, and they have exceptional fatigue properties. They also are one of the rare superalloys that does not have corrosion issues so they are suitable for long term use. 

-Pete


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (The Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Green* »_how much rpm can they take?

the size is the same as the 200-6207?
Shipping to europe? (can pay paypall, visa, ...)
still want to know max rpm


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

PM Sent








Need more info like what application


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

pm back
intrest in only bolts
forced induction+itb+nos+mech head 8v


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Gotcha, replied again- 
Thanks, 
Pete


----------



## shannonekermans (Oct 9, 2007)

do you offer the early 8v rods with 21mm journals instead of the 20?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

We are considering it, but not currently. 
Thanks, 
Pete


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Still waiting on BEW TDI rods


----------

